

DroidParts 1.4 released - yanchenko
http://droidparts.org

======
sghill
Nice work! This looks quite useful. I'm definitely going to check it out. Big
plus for having it on maven central.

I have a more general question -- where do I go to find more stuff like this?
Do you also announce new versions somewhere with more of a focus on Android
development?

I started doing more serious Android work about two months ago, and finding
libraries has been more challenging than I expected. Through Stack Overflow
comments, random conversations, and stumbling through things like Square's
Github page I've managed to locate a handful of libraries that make
development much better. It'd be great to know where this information lives,
though.

~~~
klewelling
I created an app that showcases Android libraries and lets you run their demo
with the press of a button. It is called DevAppsDirect
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inappsquar...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inappsquared.devappsdirect)

You may also find this interesting. On May 6th we hit 50,000 demos (we are at
over 70k now) so to celebrate I created a site that lists libraries in order
of their popularity in DevAppsDirect:
[http://www.inappsquared.com/devappsdirect_library_ranking.ph...](http://www.inappsquared.com/devappsdirect_library_ranking.php)

I also booked marked DroidParts. I will see if I can get it added soon

------
cacois
Looks good! I've had DroidParts on my Stack O' Potential Coolness (TM) for a
while, and it keeps sliding down - I think I'll bump it back to the top of the
stack.

Even on the first intro page, I saw a bunch of crud I've written a dozen times
code simplified.

